# What county do you hunt in?



## Rob S

Just thought I would get things kicked off.

Runnels County here.

Rob


----------



## kim e cooper

Fayette and i love it.....


----------



## porkchop

Goliad


----------



## Dead Wait

Ft. Bend


----------



## huntr4life

Gillespie


----------



## huntmaster58

both Montgomery and Kimble


----------



## Captn C

We are on two also...Menard and Port Lavaca.


----------



## RICK10

Lease in Montgomery and own land in Edwards


----------



## Leemo

Webb...


----------



## FREON

every county that 624 runs through. :rotfl:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

:smile:

Anywhere that TPWD will draw me for, and a small (170 acres) place I have leased in San Augustine county.


----------



## wedington

Runnels and Duval.


----------



## wil.k

Vaverde county for years now looking for a new place.


----------



## bogan

Shackleford


----------



## kaptin krunch

Galveston and where ever I am invitied


----------



## kaptin krunch

I just realized this is a bow forum heck I can barley shoot a gun :biggrin:


----------



## rpduke

*Goliad Co*

What's the hunting like in Goliad? Is it South Texas-like?


----------



## ZenDaddy

San Saba


----------



## Double D

Calhoun primarily, but Atascosa, Duval, and Jim Wells when invited.


----------



## Buzzbait

Colorado and Lavaca County


----------



## salth2o

Red River


----------



## Fish Aholic

Blanco County (by Crabapple Rd.) and in Zavala county.


----------



## cwright

Nueces and in Mexico


----------



## jarrod croaker

newton , mills , zavalla


----------



## Batboy0068

maverick for me. The GOLDEN area baby


----------



## golfer47

Victoria county,wish I hunted in the golden triangle.


----------



## porkchop

rpduke said:


> What's the hunting like in Goliad? Is it South Texas-like?


I wouldnt want to hunt anyplace else unless it was deep deep south texas.. Goliad is beautiful and most of it is full of huge oaks and some pretty nice deer in some places..Its borderline south texas brush and large oak country


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

Mostly Webb now, used to be LLano. 
I would love to hunt in Goliad county or area. I think it is one of the nicest areas between Austin & the coast. I drive through there very often. I would also love to bow hunt in the Aransas Wildlife Refuge. 
If anyone knows of any opportunities to hunt in the Goliad area that would be great! deer hogs whatever....bow only.


----------



## 1hunglower

Jackson & Dewitt for me.


----------



## DCW

huntmaster58 said:


> both Montgomery and Kimble


 My place is in eastern Kimble county just east of Segovia. What part of the county do hunt in huntmaster58?


----------



## Poulton

Jackson and Leon


----------



## Poulton

Jackson and Leon County


----------



## Coach_Stew

schleicher


----------



## fishngrl1377

Colorado county and Wharton county


----------



## blackmax2

Mostly Edwards and Kerr the last 4 years. But allways on the look out for something down south.


----------



## Chunky

Deer lease is in Refugio/Bee, I always pick up a few day hunts along the way.


----------



## kenforu

Montgomery and Kimble


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM

Brazoria, Real and Val-verde.. Hopefully Menard here shortly!


----------



## speckledredfish

Leon county Buffalo TX


----------



## dwhite

Val Verde and Webb, right along the rio!


----------



## elkhunter49

Tom Green and Irion.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Knox, Hardeman, Refugio, and Kinney Cnty. Texas ... Wilcox and Dallas Cnty. Alabama, sometimes ...

Anyone want to help me find a Mexico deer lease ... ?


----------



## Bone Pile

Colorado,Demitt,Kinney and LaSalle.


----------



## Mo City Rick

We hunt in Atascosa county near Campellton, which currently resembles the high desert. If it doesn't start raining soon, our fawn crop is going to suffer. We had a really poor crop in 2006 and another poor year is going to make for some slow seasons down the road.

Praying for rain!
Rick


----------



## Rex22

Coleman


----------



## crappieman32175

San Augustine


----------



## SchickeP

Colorado county


----------



## bountyhunter

My place in Angelina


----------



## frenzyfinder

I deer hunt in Kerr Co.
Duck and goose hunt in Waller Co.


----------



## wacker

Guadalupe and Edwards.


----------



## lunatic

Nacogdoches Co.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER

Hardin County for me....unless something changes.


----------



## BIGGEN98

Real County


----------



## paver

Big Country and Big Deer.........Val Verde County.


----------



## barnman1980

Family Land in Waller Co.
Deer Lease in Val Verde Co.
Friends place in Dewitt Co.


----------



## KIKO

Starr County


----------



## carpetguy

Coke, Irion, Tom Green


----------



## TXPalerider

Real


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

Comanche


----------



## onyourlimit

Brazos


----------



## Marsh Rat

Edwards


----------



## Bucksnort

My main stomp is Real. But I am very fortunate to get invited at other locales from time to time.


----------



## Riley & Sons

Stephens and Scurry County


----------



## chickenkiller

Matagorda


----------



## dfish

Media county


----------



## jasonaustin

Liberty County here


----------



## Soapeddler

Medina, Maverick, Menard, McCullough

There must be a pattern there somewhere hMMMM.

;-)


----------



## red-fin

*One too many!!!*

Concho for 17 years, Duval for 2 years. Duval is going back to the landowner this year. 2 leases is crazy, especially in this economy.


----------



## webfoot96

Family Ranch Coryell County


----------



## El Cazador

Jim Hogg (Hebbronville)


----------



## Coniption

San Saba


----------



## remi19

Friends place in Kleberg county


----------



## gulfcoast200

Brazoria


----------



## bullred764

Milam and Coryell


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Schleicher Co., our lease is just west of Fort McKavett a couple of miles.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing

Washington [Chapplehill area] & San Augustine counties.


----------



## barnett77859

I hunt on my land in robertson county but I also do some day leasing in the hill country.


----------



## jbenge

sutton county


----------



## Deerfinder22

Houston County for me. Not many there but there can be some big un's.


----------



## POCviking

Jackson and Jim Wells when invited


----------



## texas7mm08

Austin County


----------



## wet dreams

Hardin Co (Tex), Adams Co (Miss) lost my freebie in San Aug n Sabine counties and currently lookn for a 'blue chip' lease in the Sam Rayburn or Toledo Bend area....WW


----------



## dirzo

gillespie/kendall,brazoria and matagorda


----------



## RB II

Madison, Walker and San Jacinto in November and Edwards and Brewster in December


----------



## redduck

Tyler


----------



## golfer47

Victoria county


----------

